# Another Cat Shot



## HeatsTwice (Aug 8, 2012)

Our cats get bored on raining days. So I turn on wild life TV shows for them. It keeps 'em busy for a little while at least. After they try to catch the images on the screen and fail, they go back to being bored.


----------



## fossil (Aug 8, 2012)

When you say Cat Shot, this is all I can think of.


----------



## Delta-T (Aug 8, 2012)

not a one of my 3 cats cares even the slightest for the tele. One like his tail, and his paper bag (he also enjoys sitting in the laundry basket with the clean clothes, never the dirty clothes). The other 2 don't seem to care much about anything except siting on me....on my lap if I'm sitting, or on my face, chest, leg, arm...wherever if I'm trying to sleep. I dont know how they do it, but my cats all know when it 6:55 AM...Kitty Chronometers. My wife says there are now Apps for tablets and Ipad that are geared toward our furry friends.....fascinating.


----------



## StihlHead (Aug 8, 2012)

I thought this was another cat vs non-cat wood stove thread.

My cat gets bored in the rain here and sleeps mostly, but he was complaining about all the rain we had here in June. So I opened up the crawlspace under the house and he was happy to go hunting down there. He bagged several mice the first couple of days, which was what I wanted. Once the crawlspace was cleaned out of rodents, he went back to being bored. He lives to hunt. Otherwise its a big yawn, curl up and snooze.


----------



## firefighterjake (Aug 9, 2012)

My cat -- Harry S Truman -- amused himself this morning while I was in the shower by tearing up the toilet paper. I got out of the shower to find the roll completely shredded as though a mountain lion had attacked it, a pile of shredded TP on the floor that looked like a mouse nest and Truman sitting beside the bathroom sink with a small piece of TP hanging out of his mouth. It wasn't too hard to figure out who the miscreant was . . .


----------



## osagebow (Aug 9, 2012)

I thought a rouge cougar was klilled LOL....bein' in Cali....
My neighbor cat passes the time hunting my 7 year old for sport. -  Love / hate that cat. They also have  a bitey new puppy. He just gets tore up, but keeps messin' with them


----------



## StihlHead (Aug 9, 2012)

Dog and Wife to hog bed as I load stove  ...gott'a empathize with that!

My cat steals my leather recliner when I load the stove, even though he has the better recliner for himself. He is a huge 20 pounder, 2x the weight of my ex's stupid yappity micro mutt.


----------



## fishingpol (Aug 9, 2012)

Our new troublemaker- Emma. Shelter cat. She has 4 other sisters, double pawed in the front.


----------



## osagebow (Aug 9, 2012)

cool kitty fishing  -does the double paw seem to affect agility?


----------



## fishingpol (Aug 9, 2012)

osagebow said:


> cool kitty fishing -does the double paw seem to affect agility?


 
 No, I've read that kittens can have a little harder time learning to walk, but she is like spiderman clinging to everything.  She has an extra claw between the "thumb" and rest of her paw on each side.  Those extra claws do not retract, so we have to trim it on occassion as they get long.  It looks like she is wearing mittens. She is a fine little cat.


----------



## save$ (Aug 9, 2012)

Our "double paw"cat had about 17 nails on his front paws. The vet did a reduction that still left him with a big mitts.  In his younger days, he would bring home rabbits,  and woodcock.  Now all he wants is his cat food.  We have to change the brands frequently or he sticks his nose up and "demands" something else.


----------



## firefighterjake (Aug 10, 2012)

My first two Manx cats were double pawed -- Teddy Roosevelt (who went MIA last Fall) and his sister Thumper. With Teddy we had to trim one of his nails . . . no agility problems with Teddy . . . Thumper however has spina bifida which causes her to hop like a rabbit (hence the name). Both cats were a wicked sight to see when they decided to raise their paw to whack something.


----------



## jeepmedic (Aug 10, 2012)

My cat loved to gaurd the wood pile. He actually sleeps between the stacks and kills mice. Then he brings them into the house through the dog door and brings them to the wife. She is not impressed with his kills when he leaves them in the bed !


----------



## HeatsTwice (Aug 13, 2012)

When they get really bored, they practice doing nothing  - in formation. Fossil, you make like this. The one on the right is the wing commander.


----------



## charly (Aug 14, 2012)

TC-Top Cat , our male cat. He thinks he's a dog! Raised by my Jack Russell.


----------



## HeatsTwice (Aug 14, 2012)

Wow, that is a husky cat.


----------



## firefighterjake (Aug 14, 2012)

charly said:


> TC-Top Cat , our male cat. He thinks he's a dog! Raised by my Jack Russell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Cool pic.


----------



## HeatsTwice (Aug 14, 2012)

So thats where cats come from. I wonder what kind of tree that is.


----------



## charly (Aug 14, 2012)

HeatsTwice said:


> Wow, that is a husky cat.


He's a big neutered male. He's a cool cat. Stick your head out the door, if he's within calling distance he comes. Also likes to bring in unharmed live rabbits, chipmunks, flying squirrels, etc, through our doggie door. Then he lets them go for us to catch, LOL. He is a good mouser. He'll let you do just about anything to him. Comb, remove a tick, even rolls over on his back and lets my Jack Russell pup maul him. I'll have to video those two having a ball.


----------



## charly (Aug 14, 2012)

HeatsTwice said:


> View attachment 71973
> 
> 
> 
> ...


feline Willow


----------



## charly (Aug 15, 2012)

It's play time, TC my cat is really tolerable of Benny. He let's Benny know when it's enough. Cat is good
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 as he was once in Benny's place as a kitten with the dogs.


----------



## charly (Aug 15, 2012)

Here's  TC and my Jack Russell Benny having play time. TC is really good to Benny. He lets him know when play time is over. TC was once the terror to the dogs when he was a kitten.


----------



## begreen (Aug 15, 2012)

Our cat is a real people lover. We've had him since he was weaned. He's almost 17 now. Lately he's taken to getting his drinking water from the oddest places. He kept jumping up and drinking out of the watering can so I now keep it on the floor for him. The bowl of water next to him is fresh, but not as good as bird bath or plant water for some reason.


----------



## charly (Aug 15, 2012)

begreen said:


> Our cat is a real people lover. We've had him since he was weaned. He's almost 17 now. Lately he's taken to getting his drinking water from the oddest places. He kept jumping up and drinking out of the watering can so I now keep it on the floor for him. The bowl of water next to him is fresh, but not as good as bird bath or plant water for some reason.
> View attachment 72010
> View attachment 72011


Male cats seem to be super friendly. Ours is a big lover boy as well. He was a barn kitten that we got from friends down the road. Turned out to be a great cat. Nice thing is he stays right around close on our farm, even knows to come in at night so the coyotes don't have him for a meal.


----------



## KaptJaq (Aug 15, 2012)

Thought this was a stove site?  Are these cats stove related?

We don't see our cats from April to November unless it is dinner time.  From Thanksgiving to spring we know exactly where they are...





KaptJaq


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Aug 15, 2012)

Laughing at these pics. I have 2 half cats (shih tzus), so I guess that makes one


----------



## begreen (Aug 15, 2012)

Here ya go KJ. Needless to say, he loves the stove. His bed is right next to it.


----------



## firefighterjake (Aug 15, 2012)

begreen said:


> Our cat is a real people lover. We've had him since he was weaned. He's almost 17 now. Lately he's taken to getting his drinking water from the oddest places. He kept jumping up and drinking out of the watering can so I now keep it on the floor for him. The bowl of water next to him is fresh, but not as good as bird bath or plant water for some reason.
> View attachment 72010
> View attachment 72011


 

I've had two partial Manxs . . . and both of them loved drinking from the bathroom faucet . . . in fact Truman and I now have a morning ritual that involves him getting a drink, playing with a comb and lately him beating up the toilet paper which does not impress my wife.

Here is the late, great Teddy Roosevelt (white) . . . and Truman (gray) . . . and Truman's "brother" Jackson who doesn't drink from the sink, but does like curling up there for a nap.


----------



## HeatsTwice (Aug 15, 2012)

I also have a stove cat.


----------



## charly (Aug 15, 2012)

jeepmedic said:


> My cat loved to gaurd the wood pile. He actually sleeps between the stacks and kills mice. Then he brings them into the house through the dog door and brings them to the wife. She is not impressed with his kills when he leaves them in the bed !


I  read that they feel when I cat brings you mice, etc, they are doing so as to feed you back for taking care of them. How true that is , who knows. I know when I feed my cat his favorite, chicken livers, he usually brings me a mouse that day. Is that a gesture of thanks?


----------



## charly (Aug 15, 2012)

KaptJaq said:


> Thought this was a stove site? Are these cats stove related?
> 
> We don't see our cats from April to November unless it is dinner time. From Thanksgiving to spring we know exactly where they are...
> 
> ...


Yes they are the heat sponges of the stoves.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Aug 15, 2012)

charly said:


> I read that they feel when I cat brings you mice, etc, they are doing so as to feed you back for taking care of them. How true that is , who knows. I know when I feed my cat his favorite, chicken livers, he usually brings me a mouse that day. Is that a gesture of thanks?


I think that calling it "thanks" may be an assumption. However, if you think about wild species of cats, they would be trying to feed their pride/family/etc.


----------



## HeatsTwice (Aug 15, 2012)

Adios Pantalones said:


> I think that calling it "thanks" may be an assumption. However, if you think about wild species of cats, they would be trying to feed their pride/family/etc.


 
Yea but I've noticed that they always keep the best parts for themselves. We've had "talks" about this. I once sunk a bird beak into my foot as I stepped on it. Its head was all that there was left and it (the beak) was sticking straight up.

List of gifts from my cats (best parts eaten though):

moles
voles
lizards
snakes
mice
rats
cockroaches
flys
spiders (mostly black widows - strange, they seem to know that they are dangerous).
bats (I've seen them climb trees durring the day to catch an upside down sleeping bat.)
squirls
possums
birds - even parakeets. I once saw my yellow cat try to catch a 2 foot tall Vulture and then he tried to jump on the back of another one as it was starting to fly away.

They all chase foxes, deer, racoon, crows, red tail hawks and possums off the property. I'm glad for this. They would make a mess if parts of one of those showed up in the kitchen or master bedroom.

Our female cat doesn't actually kill its prey. Just plays with it and then brings it live into the house. I can't tell you how many time I've found California King snakes slitherin' around my living room. It must be that she likes their black and white coloring (same as her). At least SHE leaves the best parts for me. Notice the resemblance?


----------



## charly (Aug 15, 2012)

HeatsTwice said:


> Yea but I've noticed that they always keep the best parts for themselves. We've had "talks" about this. I once sunk a bird beak into my foot as I stepped on it. Its head was all that there was left and it (the beak) was sticking straight up.
> 
> List of gifts from my cats (best parts eaten though):
> 
> ...


My male cat does the same thing, Rabbits, flying and red squirrels, chipmunks and your standard mouse. All in perfect shape loose in the house! Those wood stove gloves have more then one use!


----------



## HeatsTwice (Aug 15, 2012)

This cat brings game home live for us to have a breif "meet and greet" before the fun begins. If we try to set if free the cat gets ferocious/dangerous. We figure he just wants to show off what a good a hunter he is. Again, I just get the left overs.


----------



## HeatsTwice (Aug 16, 2012)

Adios Pantalones said:


> Laughing at these pics. I have 2 half cats (shih tzus), so I guess that makes one


What is a half cat? Do you have pictures? I've never heard of a shih tzus. Should probably look it up.......oh, its a dog. But seems like a lovable one which won't bite a hole in your arm like some of my cats (especially the yellow one).


----------



## begreen (Aug 17, 2012)

They're a half dog that sound something like you curse at when you step in it.


----------



## HeatsTwice (Aug 17, 2012)

"Here's TC and my Jack Russell Benny having play time. TC is really good to Benny. He lets him know when play time is over. TC was once the terror to the dogs when he was a kitten."

Great video. Only looked at it now. I love dogs. We had one but it flew away. Starbase command relayed in a subspace message his last whereabouts as passing through the Neutral Zone on his way to Romulus in hot pursuit of the plastic chewed up head of a barbie doll.


----------



## firefighterjake (Aug 17, 2012)

HeatsTwice said:


> "Here's TC and my Jack Russell Benny having play time. TC is really good to Benny. He lets him know when play time is over. TC was once the terror to the dogs when he was a kitten."
> 
> Great video. Only looked at it now. I love dogs. We had one but it flew away. Starbase command relayed in a subspace message his last whereabouts to be passing through the Neutral Zone on his way to Romulus in hot persuit of the pastic chewed up head of a barbie doll.
> 
> View attachment 72127


 
Loved this pic!


----------



## charly (Aug 17, 2012)

HeatsTwice said:


> "Here's TC and my Jack Russell Benny having play time. TC is really good to Benny. He lets him know when play time is over. TC was once the terror to the dogs when he was a kitten."
> 
> Great video. Only looked at it now. I love dogs. We had one but it flew away. Starbase command relayed in a subspace message his last whereabouts to be passing through the Neutral Zone on his way to Romulus in hot pursuit of the plastic chewed up head of a barbie doll.
> 
> View attachment 72127


Thanks for the video compliment!  That's a great picture of your dog! Starbase command is a riot!


----------



## jeepmedic (Aug 19, 2012)

awesome


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Aug 27, 2012)

HeatsTwice said:


> What is a half cat? Do you have pictures? I've never heard of a shih tzus. Should probably look it up.......oh, its a dog. But seems like a lovable one which won't bite a hole in your arm like some of my cats (especially the yellow one).


 
Here's the shih tzus





And here's Chloe hangin at home. I would not eff with her when she's been drinkin'


----------



## Bxpellet (Sep 3, 2012)

here's my cats as one gets off the other jumps right up!


----------



## HeatsTwice (Jul 22, 2013)

Well back to those darn cats. Last Sunday "I guess" one of them hauled this into the house. This time it left all the good parts for me. I had to cut off its head before the Wife came home and freaked.

Left picture: A happy rattle snake.

Right picture: A sad rattle snake.


----------



## Grisu (Jul 22, 2013)

Your avatar is well chosen. I am again sooooo glad I live in Vermont. (shudder) How is your cat doing?


----------



## HeatsTwice (Jul 22, 2013)

Grisu said:


> Your avatar is well chosen. I am again sooooo glad I live in Vermont. (shudder) How is your cat doing?


 
He seems normal to me at least.....

Click on the picture to see the whole shot.

I think this is the one who brought it in as his markings match that of the rattle snake. We call him Carlos: he who wears rattlesnake pajamas.


----------



## save$ (Jul 22, 2013)

HeatsTwice said:


> He seems normal to me at least.....
> 
> Click on the picture to see the whole shot.
> 
> I think this is the one who brought it in as his markings match that of the rattle snake. We call him Carlos: he who wears rattlesnake pajamas.


I can stand a lot, but not snakes.  I had a cat who played with snakes, but he did't bring them inside.   If  rattle snake was in my house, that would be cause to move.


----------



## HeatsTwice (Jul 22, 2013)

save$ said:


> I can stand a lot, but not snakes. I had a cat who played with snakes, but he did't bring them inside. If rattle snake was in my house, that would be cause to move.


 
People get them around here a lot. The really don't bother people unless harassed. This one didn't do anything even when I was decapitating it. It just sat there while I held it down with a broom head and took its head off with a machete.


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Jul 22, 2013)

charly said:


> Here's  TC and my Jack Russell Benny having play time. TC is really good to Benny. He lets him know when play time is over. TC was once the terror to the dogs when he was a kitten.



That is amazing! I have had Jack Russells over 15 years, all rescues but NONE of mine would ever tolerate a cat like that! Liam, who we lost last summer, we actually got from the SPCA because his owner died, the daughter took him in and he attacked her cat.  He never went after anything but squirrels and cats.  I guess if we raised them together with cats it would be a different story but as adopted as adults, you get what you get   My guys now only see cats at the vet and they go nuts. That cat is too funny. Not sure if Benny is small for the breed or that cat is big but I just watched it again, too cute!


----------



## ScotO (Jul 22, 2013)

HeatsTwice said:


> People get them around here a lot. The really don't bother people unless harassed. This one didn't do anything even when I was decapitating it. It just sat there while I held it down with a broom head and took its head off with a machete.


he'd have gotten skin't out and throwed on the skillet......they're kinda tasty, you know.....


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## Hearth Mistress (Jul 22, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> he'd have gotten skin't out and throwed on the skillet......they're kinda tasty, you know.....


Like chicken


----------



## osagebow (Jul 22, 2013)

HeatsTwice said:


> Well back to those darn cats. Last Sunday "I guess" one of them hauled this into the house. This time it left all the good parts for me. I had to cut off its head before the Wife came home and freaked.
> 
> Left picture: A happy rattle snake.
> 
> ...


 


Careful with those headless rattlers - the heads can still bite!


----------

